# [SOLVED]Alsa - wyłączający się dźwięk

## binas77

Witam !!!

Od momentu przejścia na kernel 2.6.20 (gentoo-sources) coś namieszałem w konfigu (chyba) i wyłącza mi się karta dźwiękowa (regularnie w każdej ~10 minucie po włączeniu komputera).

Szukałem trochę, ale chyba oślepłem, albo coś, bo nie mogę znaleźć przyczyny takiego zachowania (wcześniej nie było problemów).

Alsa'e mam ustawioną w jądrze jako moduł, karta, to wbudowana hda-intel, jajko - gentoo-sources-2.6.20-r4, plik .config kernela - http://www.toya.net.pl/~binas/config/config-2.6.20-r4.txt.

Jeżeli ktoś coś zauważy, to bardzo proszę o jakąś informację... zaczyna mnie irytować wyłączanie się dźwięku podczas np. oglądania filmu 

POZDROWIENIA

PS.: Jeżeli potrzeba jakiś innych konfigów, to proszę o informację...

PSS.: Według Was, jak jest lepiej: Alsa jako moduły, czy Alsa wbudowana na stałe (jeżeli na stałe, to co ustawić w jajku... mnie nie chce działać)

----------

## przemos

Moja propozycja:

```
#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

# CONFIG_SND is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set
```

Alsa jako moduł z portage.

----------

## binas77

No dobra... ale to nie odpowiada na pytanie: dlaczego w 2.6.19 działało, a w 2.6.20 nie chce (config ten sam... i d...pa)... przepraszam przemos, ale lubię wiedzieć co jest nie tak... swoją drogą lecę do domu sprawdzić twój sposób

PZDR

----------

## pancurski

może w 2.6.20 nie działa bo jest to jajko oznaczone jeszcze jako testing, ewentualnie musisz też zaktualizować alse.

----------

## binas77

 *frondziak wrote:*   

> może w 2.6.20 nie działa bo jest to jajko oznaczone jeszcze jako testing, ewentualnie musisz też zaktualizować alse.

 

Nie używam alsy z portage, tylko z kernela... swoją drogą używam ~x86 od zawsze i jeszcze nie było z nią problemów... a co do "testing" to jakoś sobie radze (tylko teraz wymiękłem  :Sad:  )

PZDR

----------

## pancurski

A czy jesteś pewny ze w kernelu testing sterowniki do karty dzwiekowej są na 100 procent stabilne?

Jak upierasz się przy tym jajku to może trzeba zemergować alsa-util ?

Jaka dokładnie wersja tego kernela, który używasz?

----------

## binas77

Pewnym można być tylko podatków i śmierci...

hmmm. kernel gentoo-sources-2.6.20-r4

alsa-utils 1.0.14_rc2-r3

----------

## pancurski

 *binas77 wrote:*   

> Pewnym można być tylko podatków i śmierci...

 

i do tego cholernie wysokich :/

czy zmiana kernela na np. r2 nie daje żadnej zmiany?

----------

## przemos

 *binas77 wrote:*   

> No dobra... ale to nie odpowiada na pytanie: dlaczego w 2.6.19 działało, a w 2.6.20 nie chce (config ten sam... i d...pa)... przepraszam przemos, ale lubię wiedzieć co jest nie tak... swoją drogą lecę do domu sprawdzić twój sposób
> 
> PZDR

 

Nie musisz mnie za nic przepraszać  :Smile: 

A co do faktu dlaczego na .19 działało, a na .20 nie chce - SOA #1

Z tym, że ja w zasadzie od zawsze korzystam z alsa z portage: media-sound/alsa-driver. A propo to nie wiem jak teraz, ale jakiś czas temu dla kerneli z serii .20 trzeba było korzystać ze sterowników w wersji 9999. I jeszcze - jesteś pewien, że na .19 również było CONFIG_SND=m, a nie CONFIG_SND=y?

----------

## binas77

Hmmm... przemos - kompilując to jajo zmieniłem wszystko co potrzebne na moduły na moduły... 

Daję SOLVED, bo przez przypadek (i to czysty) naprawiłem... mianowicie :

```

rc-update del alsasound

```

... i o dziwo działa jak talala

Dzięki

POZDROWIENIA

----------

